# Chocolate Eruption Cake Recipe?



## kc_3202 (Mar 18, 2002)

I am looking for a recipe for chocolate eruption cake recipe. Pizza delight sales it by the piece, but one piece is not enough for me. It is to die for! I asked them how much they sale the whole cake and they said $80.00 BIG ONES! For a cake, I don't think so. If you guys don't have a recipe do you know of any web site that I can go to where I may get it?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

try here:

http://www.kitchenlink.com/cgi/public_frames?page=index


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm assuming that chocolate eruption cake is the same as chocolate lava cake. Alton Brown has a recipe for that on www.foodtv.com do a search under "chocolate lava".


----------

